# Geometric Score



## maker of things (Nov 22, 2015)

Got a really nice Geometric brand die head with an assortment of die chasers.  Set up and put 1" of thread on this piece of 5/16 dia 304 quicker than I could have done by hand. 


The threads turned out really nice too, I'm stoked!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 22, 2015)

That is a nice score. You will make good use of it.


----------



## maker of things (Nov 23, 2015)

I am debating how to hold this guy in my tailstock.  I kludged up a deal to do the test, but I need a more permanent solution.  The Die Head, which btw is a 9/16 DSA, has a 3/4" shank.  I'm thinking to hold that in an ER collet since I have a ER32 set that goes that big and have been looking for an excuse to get a collet chuck for the tailstock anyway.  My concern is that all of the collet chucks I have found in the US are drawbar style and I'm worried that when threading some larger sizes that the chuck could spin in the tailstock and bung that all up. 
  By two best ideas so far have been: 1) buy the collet chuck as MT3 and then a MT4 adapter with a tang and pin the two together, or 2) get the MT4 collet chuck and make a tang that threads in the drawbar hole and locktite that bugger in.  Thoughts?


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 23, 2015)

The 9/16D head should work fine just like you have it mounted in a 32ER collet chuck with a no. 3 mt.  If it does spin on you, one thing you could do is make some kind of "dog" that would catch on either the bed or the tailstock.  
Last thing you could try is mounting the die head on a Aloris tool post.  Then you have to fight alignment issues.

You gave me an idea on using a ER collet chuck for holding these die heads.  
Thanks, Ken


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 23, 2015)

That is down right awesome. Congrats on a good find.


----------



## maker of things (Nov 24, 2015)

4gsr said:


> You gave me an idea on using a ER collet chuck for holding these die heads.
> Thanks, Ken



...well you know the saying, even a blind squirrel can find a nut sometimes.  

I guess I didn't really mention that my tailstock is MT4.  I'm (maybe overly) concerned about preventing things spinning in the tail stock ever.  I have had to use too many machines with damaged tapers in the tailstock and I don't want my machine to be one of them.  

I hadn't thought about the dog idea, I guess that's how a lot of the die holder tools work so that makes sense.

I briefly considered a drill driver, but I'm not sure it could grip the 3/4" shank tight enough, and it would be a one trick pony compared to the collet chuck.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice to have , they're getting easier to find and cheaper to get. Remember those are ment to be ran with coolant run them dry and torn threads are the norm. Good luck with that they're are the best for doing any amount of repeat threading.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 24, 2015)

How is the arbor held into the die head?
maybe this could be board for the shank.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Taper-Shaft...793098?hash=item33ac76b60a:g:qWoAAOxyNmZTlK6L

or something like this.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...let+chuck.TRS0&_nkw=4mt+collet+chuck&_sacat=0


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 24, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> How is the arbor held into the die head?
> maybe this could be board for the shank.



The shank on the die head is a flange straight shank.  The flange generally has four holes, not equally spaced, that mounts to the die head.  The shank part is straight OD to mount in a turret on a screw machine and such.  Also has a clearance hole for threading very long studs or shafts.  This is for the 9/16D and larger die heads.  The 5/16D heads, some have integral shanks and are not replaceable.  I have one of each type of the 5/16D head that is like that.

Ken

EDIT: It also depends on the type of die head you have, I have both the "D" which has integral shank and the "DS" or "DSA" that has a flange  mounted shank.


----------



## maker of things (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup this has the shank with integral flange.  As I understand, that is the "SA" self aligning part of DSA.  Between the flange and head itself, there is accommodation for the head to float a bit.  I don't want to change the shank on the die head, never know when I might want to chuck it up in a collet in the mill too.

And yes, plenty of dark threading oil.

I'm really leaning towards making a tang to thread into the back of the collet chuck, something like this


----------

